# IBS-A and the right foods?



## MathewR (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey, im new to this forum im not sure im in the right place, im a young male.. 24..with a demanding outside job.. i have IBS-A and i have been trying my best to ease this at most... and i find that nothing helps? i cant find the right diets i'm a fussy eater and tried so many supplements... my main cause its its ruining my career,... if anyone is similar and has found a good diet or can help please let me know!

p.s sorry if this post is in the wrong place!


----------



## Fefoe44 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey bro. try looking googling Fod Food maps. It gives you a list of what to eat and what not to eat


----------

